# My babes nearly ready to go? :)



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

After a lot of phone calls and e-mails, I've narrowed down the list of potential owners for my baby rats. Everyone has been screened beyond belief, filled out adoption forms and answered my over-protective rat!mom questions. Now it's near time to home them, about another week I should say. That's just what I wanted to double-check on. They were born January 13th, and are already huge. They're nomming on solids already! They're so cute, growing by the day. I read in some places to not keep them a day more than four weeks, and in others that you should keep them until five weeks. I'd rather not take any chances either separate them too early, or not separating them soon enough and ending up with another oops litter. If it would help I can take some pics of them at the size they're currently at, but it looks to me like if I leave it any longer than four weeks there may be a risk leaving boys and girls together. The boys have begun to become *quite* obvious! 

Would love to please hear some expert opinions here. I'm really sad about having to take them away from their mom at all. She's so proud of them.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Five weeks to the day is when they should be separated, if you do it EXACTLY then there is no risk.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

So exactly five weeks to the day and there will definitely be no little accidents? That's brill, thank you! Just wanted to get it from a direct source, I've never had an accidental litter of ANYTHING before, so this is all new to me and I don't want to mess up!


----------

